# 11 speed right shifter running change



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

FYI, I emailed Campy Italy and was told that the running change to the right cable coiling bushing (EC-SR060) was made in February of 2009. 

Campy mentions that this will "increase cable fluency", and I hope it helps with cable life as well:

http://www.campagnolo.com/repositor...TIMIZING_SETTING_11S_TRANSMISSION_ENG-web.pdf

Both of my SR 11s right shifters have this part, and both are shifting perfectly.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

nice input.

yep..been studying the PDF file for Campy ergo 2009 and 2010, 2011 version and it looks like there's a running change, as stated. 

i realized my SR11 (possibly the first few batches) shifting aren't as smooth as the R11 that i have on another bike.

planning to get EC-SR060 from the LBS soon.
hope it's not too difficult to replace  

for the record, campy 2011 PDF brochures states that the 2011 (Chorus and above) comes with improved shifting performance :blush2: 

cheers!


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

FWIW, I've owned several pairs of ultrashift ergos. They all had the early model cable guide and all shifted fine. The small plastic guide just sits in a recess, so there' nothing to replacing it. It won't change cable life, since that's not where they would be likely to wear out. The only cable I ever wore out was a left cable, under the BB.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

I was a very early adopter of 11s, getting one of the first SR kits in the US in late 2008. After a fair amount of hassle and expense, Campy finally replaced my right shifter under warranty. My mechanic did indeed find some irregularities with the shifter body, and some interference causing increased friction. It wasn't until Campy fixed the shifter that it operated perfectly, the same as the shifters I bought in April of 2010. So it appears that at least some of the pre-February 2009 shifters might benefit from the new part. Campy agrees that this part has nothing to do with cable wear.

Right shifter cable wear has been a problem for me. I used to go 8000-10,000 miles on a 10s right shifter cable with no problems. With 11s, I have actually had several break at 3000-4000 miles. Hard to figure how two bikes shifting absolutely beautifully could be wearing out cables from poor cable routing, etc.

Have people found that the 11s right shifter cables wear out much faster than 10s?


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

C40,

i'll do a replacement this weekend and report back.
my SR has horrible shifts from day 1, i've replaced cables, done whatever cable routing possible, it just doesn't work.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=205558&highlight=centaur

purchased the EC-SR110 *Spares for right hand SR11s Ergopower from the LBS yesterday 
note too concern about the cable wear, my priority is simply to get the best shifting possible.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*nope...*

I've had three bikes with the new shifters and never seen any evidence of cable wear. Exactly where along the cable is the problem?


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

My mechanic tells me that the fraying always happens in the same spot. He describes it as kind of the elbow where the cable bends away from the cable end head. Neither of my bikes has even the slightest bit of hesitation shifting up or down; they both shift as smooth as butter. Hard to figure what is wearing the cable without causing any friction!

PS I mentioned that Campy replaced my first right shifter under warranty. I meant to say repaired.


----------



## ericjacobsen3 (Apr 27, 2007)

tommyturbo,
My early veloce ultrashift in fall '08 went from marginal to unusable over a year. Even the new click plates and coil bushing (ceratainly not a bad thing) did not fix what must have been some cable binding in the lever body or friction from having no bearings. My '10 Chorus went from just OK to very good over the course of a year and has the newer bushing and bearings. Even '10 veloce has the new bushing and bearings that it was never supposed to have. I think even Campy realizes the messed something up on some percentage of the early levers.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

According to Campy, anything produced in February 2009 onward had the new part, so your 2010 should have come with.

As I mentioned, both of my bikes shift perfectly. If right shifter cable wear is something I have to deal with, so be it. I absolutely love the way the 11s shifts.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

got the new EC-SR110 fixed today.

just got back from a 20km test ride.
man..difference is like night and day !!!  

significant difference, i would say an improvement of 100% compared to the original.
shifting is almost spot on, mind you the new shift cables are still in break-in period (2nd ride, pre 70km)
thumb shifts are more definite and feels a tad harder then before. solid nonetheless. 
(fyi..it seems there were some missing flat washers on the original)

with the change, it somehow feels like having a new SR groupset all over again.
loving it so far..  


cheers!


----------



## Lionel (Nov 22, 2004)

I have just ordered the EC-SR060. I have an early version of the SR11 and it shifts fine but is not as firm as my older 10s. I have read report that just changing this part would do the trick. We'll see.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for this thread. I've now ordered EC-SR110 after unsuccessfully trying what feels like just about every trick to get prescise shifts out of my SR.

Addendum: I've installed it, and the dry run on the repair stand is promising. Sound and feel like the good old Record 10. I have to wait until Sunday before any ride impressions. Let's just hope it won't snow. We riders look like _Bibendum_ round these parts nowadays.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Success! Finally my (bought used, early vintage) shifts like Campagnolo should.

And, as you might have guessed: Still no snow, but a beautiful sunny fall Sunday, with temperatres between 3 and 7 degrees Celsius in my 50 km ride. Oh bliss!


----------

